# More Coil Wars - Subtank-only coils compared



## KB_314 (24/3/16)

Initially, I hated the Subtank and most Sub-Ohm tanks and have generally favoured RTA's and RDA's (probably why I only own 3 ST minis and a nano!). Then their coils improved slightly in V2, then I got 2 Trinity caps which I love and they made me want to vape on the STM again. Because the Trinity's are so pretty, comfortable, and I'm convinced improve flavour, I resisted buying the Target (and Dolphin and all the other Ceramics) in order to wait for STM ceramics.
For the past 4 days I've been having my own little Subtank Coil war. I'm testing:

New Kanger stock SSOCC, 0.5ohm with the 3 airholes. Note, the SS in these only refers to the housing. The coil is Kanthal (red orings - their ss coils have pink orings and aren't available locally yet to my knowledge)
New Kanger stock SSOCC Clapton Coil, 0.5ohm
Atom GCeramic for STM, 0.9ohm
Atom GClapton for STM, 0.3ohm
Unfortunately, I don't yet have Kanger's Ceramic coil or any other Ceramic to compare
Kanger Stock SSOCC, 0.5Ohm
I'm impressed. The flavour is very good - better than I was expecting. The extra wicking hole is working because it's doing well with chain vaping 80%VG juices (the test for all of the coils), and compared to the last version of this I have (with 2 wicking holes) the flavour seems more saturated. Vapour production as per any stock 0.5ohm coil from Kanger. The negative for me is longevity. Granted, it's much better than the first version of their stock coil, but it's nothing like the ceramics I'm hearing about. Depending on usage, I give these coils 3-4 (5 with a stretch), days of moderate vaping. It's not a gradual decrease in quality - it's more like it's working like new, then it's not, and you suddenly start getting a small amount of "after-burn" and cotton mouth (not dry hits though - change coil before then). Btw, I HATE after-burn/sizzle

Kanger SSOCC Clapton, 0.5Ohm
Quick and easy priming, these pack a bigger punch than the stock coils even at the same 0.5ohm rating. I find mod readings on the stock coils always quite a bit higher than 0.5 (sometimes even north of 0.7 ohms as I've been able to use a few "0.5ohm" SSOCC on a Provari which is extremely accurate and doesn't fire under 0.7) - but the Claptons are closer to 0.55ohms, and I haven't had one above 0.6.
I'm getting ALOT of throat hit from these. That is the thing that stands out so far. Good for some, but for me t's a little much, being so used to a gentle 3mg or less. I'd put my head on a block that I was vaping 6mg if I didn't know better. Flavour - I honestly don't get any improved flavour from their stock coil. About equal - which is pretty damned good. They just hit harder than stock and you can push more power through them

Atom GCeramic, 0.9Ohm
I'm only on day 2. This is a very different experience. My better half, who coughs up a lung every time she puffs on anything I vape other than a MTL Reo/Cyclone, can only really do her Nautilus mini, MTL. I have been trying to upgrade her gear for ages. And now, I can finally replace the Nautilus with a toptank nano. She's enjoying this coil a lot. I can see how some might think it doesn't work or performs very poorly, but once I wrapped my head around this being something different, I started enjoying the coil. Flavour - I don't know how so many people are saying they are getting no flavour. I put in a juice that I know and like a lot (DripTheHype French Toast Crunch). The flavour, for me, has been very good, especially at 30W. I drip this liquid and have it running in a Reo/Cyclone as well. I primed the old-school way - juice into the wicking holes, a few drops into the coil, but I waited a good 4 hours before I vaped it, at a low 20W initially. Meh. Whispy vapour and almost non-functional. There was something odd in taste at the beginning too. Not disgusting, just a light "something funny" going on. That stopped after about 2ml of liquid. There is no throat hit whatsoever. It's quite silent. It has a ramp-up time. A good couple of seconds if its cold. When you can hear the coil, start vaping. Now, it's a suitable MTL coil for me, but I'm actually, at least partially, lung hitting at 30w. A super slow, long, gentle draw produces decent vapour. Less than the other coils in the list, but more than you think after the draw because it's so damn gentle/smooth. Looooong slow draws are really working for me with this coil. If you are a RM2 or Cyclone fan, this is worth testing. I've only tried 2 coils so far, but both seem to perform the same. I vape in my office, but I don't blow clouds at work by any means. That's just rude. This coil is a good choice for me to take with my Reo's to the office as it's stealthy, silent, and modest on vapour production. But I must say, I'm getting good flavour. It really does surprise me to see so many getting no flavour and it suggests inconsistency in the coils - I just don't see how someone could be vaping the same thing I am, and not getting flavour. When I left it overnight (last night) I found it to be performing better the next day (today). The vape is not cool any more, but slightly warmer. Vapour production is respectable - better than yesterday. Wicking - when chain-vaping, I sense that it's struggling a bit to keep up (80%VG) and have sucked-with-closed-airholes twice today to avoid dry hits. As long as longevity is good, I see myself buying these again, if anything to use my Trinity's and maybe even the Provari which has been shelved for so long. And also for HRH's new top tank nano! Although, at 20W, I don't think that's enough. At least 25 is required but like I said, I'm settled on 30w with these guys. Longevity - we'll wait and see. I'll report back.

Atom GClapton, 0.3Ohm
For me, by far the most disappointing of the bunch. I've tried 2 - both gave me the same issues. After-burn/sizzle from word "Go", and I find myself constantly closing the air holes and sucking, in fear of the dry-hit looming. Taste-wise - I can taste my juice, but the vape has been, well, "cottony". The stock SSOCC has been running in tandem with this coil a lot, and there's just no comparison in the flavour department, with the stock coil _smashing_ this GClapton. The SSOCC clapton has also performed better imo, although I don't really see any reason to re-purchase those either. I probably had the highest hopes for these ones, maybe that's why I'm extra disappointed in them, but very happy I didn't commit to buying them in numbers before trying out one or two first. Longevity - well, didn't like them from the first day so I don't really know. I gave them about 4 days each of testing I'd say, then I stopped using them. But the performance was about the same - no better or worse after 4 days. I'd guess that longevity is better than the stock SSOCC.

Verdict
Coils aren't quite as subjective as juices. We can't possibly be having such radically different experiences, whether GCeramics, GClaptons, Target... There must be inconsistencies between coils, at least to a certain degree.
For me, the two I will repurchase are the New SSOCC Stock coils with 3 wicking holes, and the Ceramics (provided longevity is good) - which also have their place in my vaping habits and routine. The Kanger Claptons aren't bad at all - but maybe I'll prefer these when I eventually switch to zero nic because I'm not loving the extra throat hit on 3mg juices.
Ceramics - I'll definitely be trying more. The Kanger Ceramics for sure, and I'll probably cave and get a Target as well, unless something newer, shinier and better comes up before I pull the trigger on that. I'm just waiting for a B&M in CT to get stock

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/3/16)

Very cool breakdown. I have gotten 3 dud coils off the new SSOC stock. My subtanks are officially retired. I stood in the shop about to buy another 5 pack when I just went "screw this give me a Griffin"

2 coils a week... not cool. It is a major pity. Because as you say when they work, along with that narrow little chimney on the Suntanks, the flavor is incredible. 

My first new school SSOCC coil lasted about 21 tank refills. And the flave was unreal. Been a consistent step down coil for coil. 

Which sucks as I just upgraded my GF to a Nano also. She's been rocking a Melo till now. 

Coil performance of late downgraded the Nano from one of my favorite tanks to something I will feel bad to sell TBH.

Perhaps these ceramics are the save I need!!!

Thanks again for the thorough report!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

@KB_314. What a great report/review. Fantastic and very useful.   

Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

I would just like to say what @KB_314 has reported on the Atom gCeramic 0.9ohm coil I agree and concur 100%

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

Awesome report back @KB_314! Between you and Dave I will have to try the gCeramic again (just not today) and take it slow and give it a chance... maybe I need to vape it for a full tank or more... I just gave up because it was just a kak vape from the start compared to the Target Tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just gave up because it was just a kak vape from the start ..............



Sorry I know I shouldn't laugh but it struck me really funny. I would have loved to have been there, just to see your face 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/16)

DaveH said:


> Sorry I know I shouldn't laugh but it struck me really funny. I would have loved to have been there, just to see your face



I should have videoed it... I didn't enjoy it one bit but the rest of you would have enjoyed seeing my unhappiness!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (24/3/16)

Shame!

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome report back @KB_314! Between you and Dave I will have to try the gCeramic again (just not today) and take it slow and give it a chance... maybe I need to vape it for a full tank or more... I just gave up because it was just a kak vape from the start compared to the Target Tank.


Thanks @Rob Fisher - hopefully it lasts longer than the other STM coils. I think I'll have to try the Target as well. Expected shortly at VC CT  
I've been on a rampage of late trying to fill the gap in my heart that is the RTA P67 I stupidly didn't pull the trigger on  But that's for another thread!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/3/16)

Great review....loads of food for thought

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/16)

OK set up a new coil and let it soak overnight... and as suggested started off on a lower wattage (12-20 as opposed to 30 where i was starting)... it is a lot better but I get a perfumed taste which is just awful and I'm not sure I will be able to vape through this.... but I will try... I'm also doing slower and longer hits...


----------



## LFC (25/3/16)

Recently also brought my subtank mini and nano out of retirement and got a pack of the Clapton SSOCC. Very similar to the standard square OCC, as mentioned you can throw more power at them but anything over 50w is bordering on a dry hit with not much flavour and cloud improvement.

The Claptons also seem to be 'flooding' as I get alot of tiny bubbles escaping on most hits. Could be dud coils...

Will be permanently retiring my subtanks after this pack is out.

Ceramic wise will be waiting for the Vaporesso Gemini Tank with the 0.5 ohm coils.


----------



## KB_314 (25/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK set up a new coil and let it soak overnight... and as suggested started off on a lower wattage (12-20 as opposed to 30 where i was starting)... it is a lot better but I get a perfumed taste which is just awful and I'm not sure I will be able to vape through this.... but I will try... I'm also doing slower and longer hits...
> View attachment 49212


Hmmm. I also filled up another tank/GCeramic combo last night. Just took a few pulls now. I'm also getting a strange taste from this coil - I had it in the other two, but considering this one was left for the longest before vaping I thought it would be less, not more. This is definitely stronger in taste than the other ones.
Anyhow, I will also try and push through because in the other two I have going, that taste is gone. 
But, and this is strange, this new coil has almost no ramp-up time compared to the last two, running at 30W. Side by side, the new one starts immediately, while the old one seems to take two seconds before it gets going, with a "sucking" kind of high pitched sound for the first two seconds - pretty much as it's always performed.
Another new observation, people are not going to like this one... Last night I thought the coil was over-saturated because I was starting to get gurgling and a little juice in my mouth. The problem didn't go away. Not crazy amounts of juice, but with the Trinity you can see it coming up the chimney and there was a fair amount at points. I don't think it's the coils necessarily, I think the issue may be the Trinity tank (I also get this on the SSOCC coils but only when they are nearing the end of their life cycle). Using the regular STM tank, there's no more gurgling on the same coils. I'm not 100% certain yet, but so far thats what it looks like. The chimney might be fractionally narrower and it could be juice getting in from the top of the coil (at the coil o-ring). Will report back. Maybe a chunkier coil oring would sort it out but as soon as I have to Macguyver something to work, I'm generally out. 
The SSOCC Clapton and SSOCC Stock still performing well today. Flavour is great on both. There is very slight after-sizzle on the Clapton, but only very slight. Maybe I'm just getting used to the Clapton extra throat hit but it seems to be bothering me less today. And I have one last GClapton which I was hoping to give another chance... but I seem to have run out of tanks!


----------



## KB_314 (25/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I would just like to say what @KB_314 has reported on the Atom gCeramic 0.9ohm coil I agree and concur 100%
> 
> Dave


@DaveH - let us know how your coils are performing today and whether you've noticed any differences


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/3/16)

LFC said:


> Recently also brought my subtank mini and nano out of retirement and got a pack of the Clapton SSOCC. Very similar to the standard square OCC, as mentioned you can throw more power at them but anything over 50w is bordering on a dry hit with not much flavour and cloud improvement.
> 
> The Claptons also seem to be 'flooding' as I get alot of tiny bubbles escaping on most hits. Could be dud coils...
> 
> ...



To me it looks like the Subtanks only save is to get the V2 RBA deck. What a crying shame. Because putting it up against a Griffin is just cruel. Also have my eye on the Gemini, but in the end I think I will get the Crius instead. I am pretty tired of coil hassles. Just get some Gasphase staged claptons and a pack of bacon and it is perfect toot after perfect toot. From all the reports ceramic does NOT have me convinced yet. I will give it the rest of the year, bound to be some incredible refinements on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (25/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> @DaveH - let us know how your coils are performing today and whether you've noticed any differences


I have posted an update here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/345158/
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (25/3/16)

dogs of war

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DaveH (25/3/16)

@KB_314 Nice! very nice 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 49232
> dogs of war


Looks like retiring Subtanks will not be an option for you eh... quite a subbie collection there.


----------



## KB_314 (25/3/16)

T


Lord Vetinari said:


> Looks like retiring Subtanks will not be an option for you eh... quite a subbie collection there.


That's exactly why I'm scared to try the Target 
I don't know how this happened - I've never loved this tank - and I've sold 2 V1's as well??!


----------



## KB_314 (26/3/16)

They all have issues. 
I'm switching to "tried-and-tested" for the rest of the weekend..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (26/3/16)

Been following this thread with interest, great to get such feedback from the chaps. Have not seen much mention of the 0.5 Atom gClaptons for the sub tank mini, of which I stocked up on whilst in UK on a recent trip. I find generally they are excellent, but have encountered a few coils which have a definite dry, or cottony taste to them, even though I prime all coils I have used in a similar fashion. Any other users of this coil experienced the same? I would estimate I have had around 2 out of every 10 coils used to have behaved in this fashion. On a slightly different note, I can definitely attest to the V2 RBA section of sub tank mini being superior to the V1, without doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (26/3/16)

Neal said:


> Been following this thread with interest, great to get such feedback from the chaps. Have not seen much mention of the 0.5 Atom gClaptons for the sub tank mini, of which I stocked up on whilst in UK on a recent trip. I find generally they are excellent, but have encountered a few coils which have a definite dry, or cottony taste to them, even though I prime all coils I have used in a similar fashion. Any other users of this coil experienced the same? I would estimate I have had around 2 out of every 10 coils used to have behaved in this fashion. On a slightly different note, I can definitely attest to the V2 RBA section of sub tank mini being superior to the V1, without doubt.


I hate you @Neal 
Now I will have to try that one last GClapton I have. My first two have both been "cottony" and disappointing. 2 out of 10 you say... ok, that makes my next coil safe - I shall report back!
I def agree with you on the STM v2 RBA, although I have had mixed luck myself and eventually stopped using it (finding that RTA's were doing a better job of being RTA's). And from what I've heard, the v2 is also much better than the v3 which apparently has smaller wicking holes again??

Edit: oh, I see you're talking about the 0.5's - I have only tried the 0.3's. Still though, might have to test that last coil against your numbers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (26/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> I hate you @Neal
> Now I will have to try that one last GClapton I have. My first two have both been "cottony" and disappointing. 2 out of 10 you say... ok, that makes my next coil safe - I shall report back!
> I def agree with you on the STM v2 RBA, although I have had mixed luck myself and eventually stopped using it (finding that RTA's were doing a better job of being RTA's). And from what I've heard, the v2 is also much better than the v3 which apparently has smaller wicking holes again??
> 
> Edit: oh, I see you're talking about the 0.5's - I have only tried the 0.3's. Still though, might have to test that last coil against your numbers


Mate, hope you come right with your next gclapton, let us know how you fare. I was not even aware of a V3 version of rba so shall bow to your superior knowledge on this subject. I personally think the Clapton coil should of been named the Hendrix coil, but just my subjective view. Would have ensured a bit more colour and a lot more volume...


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/16)

Update: my better half has reverted to her trusted Nautilus mini. The GCeramic in her tank seemed to lose flavour today, all flavour, and there was an odd and unpleasant taste instead. I wouldn't have been able to tell what juice was in the tank. In terms of her upgrade, my next attempt will be the new Kayfun lite (with me building her coils, naturally) if she entertains it. Just worried they will stop making coils for the nauti mini eventually! 
WRT Ceramics: I'm even a little hesitant to get a Target with so many complaints about coil inconsistencies. This feels like round one of the DNA40 with TC. I'll wait it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> Initially, I hated the Subtank and most Sub-Ohm tanks and have generally favoured RTA's and RDA's (probably why I only own 3 ST minis and a nano!). Then their coils improved slightly in V2, then I got 2 Trinity caps which I love and they made me want to vape on the STM again. Because the Trinity's are so pretty, comfortable, and I'm convinced improve flavour, I resisted buying the Target (and Dolphin and all the other Ceramics) in order to wait for STM ceramics.
> For the past 4 days I've been having my own little Subtank Coil war. I'm testing:
> 
> New Kanger stock SSOCC, 0.5ohm with the 3 airholes. Note, the SS in these only refers to the housing. The coil is Kanthal (red orings - their ss coils have pink orings and aren't available locally yet to my knowledge)
> ...



Awesome post @KB_314 
Thank you for taking the time to test and document your findings so well

A question from me - how do these commercial coils compare with a simple single custom coil in the RBA base for the Subtank Mini?

The reason I ask is that i was not impressed with the original commercial coils that came with my Subtank Mini when I got it several months back. So I have been using the RBA base with good effect but am wondering how these "newer" commercial coils would compare?

PS - Nautilus Mini is a resilient device - my mom still uses hers regularly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (27/3/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome post @KB_314
> Thank you for taking the time to test and document your findings so well
> 
> A question from me - how do these commercial coils compare with a simple single custom coil in the RBA base for the Subtank Mini?
> ...



Hey @Silver, I am by no means any sort of authority on this subject, but have been going the rebuilding route with sub tank mini for a couple of months or so, and have not used any Kanger commercial coils in that time. Have passed on stock coils to my son, and to be honest I prefer using RBA section, on the grounds that it works equally as well (if not better) than pre built alternatives, saves a great deal of money, and enables self sufficiency as I am a long way from any vendors. I do however have a back up plan with some Atom gClaptons which in my opinion are superior to Kangertech coils, but still prefer 26g kantal single coil build @0.5 ohms to any commercial coil I have used so far. Interested to hear from the rest of the chaps on this subject.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome post @KB_314
> Thank you for taking the time to test and document your findings so well
> 
> A question from me - how do these commercial coils compare with a simple single custom coil in the RBA base for the Subtank Mini?
> ...


I've struggled in the past even with the V2 RBA. Had the odd successful build, but I preferred the vape from RTA's and boxed the stm rba. 
I'm really impressed with the new coils and personally get better flavour than the RBA, K4 or Monster 2 ever produced (with Kanthal micro-coil builds anyway). Saturated flavour. I'd definitely recommend trying a couple. Both the SSOCC 0.5ohm, and the SSOCC Clapton 0.5ohm give great flavour. I'm going to use them for week-time laziness for a while, alongside the Reo/Cyclone workhorses. But be sure to get the newest version with that third wicking hole. And the SS316 ones should be here soon too. I just threw away a coil after 5 days of good use, with good flavour till the end. That's not great and isn't really viable full-time. But the original coils lasted me one day - after the first night they were performing poorly. Give them a bash with your next order of something. No doubt you'll notice a big improvement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/16)

Thanks @Neal and @KB_314 
Much appreciated

@KB_314 i will pick up a coil or two and test it out

Have been having great mindless vaping with a simple 1.1 ohm 28g single 2mm ID at about 12-15 Watts with higher nic - for several months. Flavour is decent and am getting about 20ml before needing to rewick with Rayon for fruity menthols. 50/50

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @Silver, I am by no means any sort of authority on this subject, but have been going the rebuilding route with sub tank mini for a couple of months or so, and have not used any Kanger commercial coils in that time. Have passed on stock coils to my son, and to be honest I prefer using RBA section, on the grounds that it works equally as well (if not better) than pre built alternatives, saves a great deal of money, and enables self sufficiency as I am a long way from any vendors. I do however have a back up plan with some Atom gClaptons which in my opinion are superior to Kangertech coils, but still prefer 26g kantal single coil build @0.5 ohms to any commercial coil I have used so far. Interested to hear from the rest of the chaps on this subject.


Nothing like your favourite build on a trusted RBA! And definitely much easier on the pocket. All-in-all, by far the best way to fly. 
Where the commercial coils might plug in for me, or rather why - is because of laziness after those long days at work when I just can't be bothered and even re-wicking feels tiresome. Atm I'm a bit giddy with all these Trinities and new coil types etc. But I see these in a way, like fast-food. Once in a blue moon indulgences

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Neal and @KB_314
> Much appreciated
> 
> @KB_314 i will pick up a coil or two and test it out
> ...


Can't go wrong with that either! Busardo reckons that this _should _be the year of exactly what you described! Gathering our senses and re-evaluating a bit. Now seeing 300w mods about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

OK the Ceramic Coil wars continue! I found another source of ceramic coils on Kidney Puncher... Smowell NTBVC Subtank Ceramic Coils! They are on their way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (29/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the Ceramic Coil wars continue! I found another source of ceramic coils on Kidney Puncher... Smowell NTBVC Subtank Ceramic Coils! They are on their way!
> View attachment 49569
> View attachment 49570


Excellent! 
Sadly, I have given up on the GCeramics completely. 
My third and last GClapton performed well... until today, day 3 - cottony as hell and I suddenly remembered the kakness of cotton-mouth and how tiresome it is having to fight a tank to avoid it. 
Must say, the Kanger 0.5 Clapton is still going strong. Flavour is still saturated/intense, I put the coil in last Wednesday night, let's see if it lasts a week.
@Rob Fisher - not trying to be an enabler, or anything  but apparently this is the ceramic and tank that the cool cats are using...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> @Rob Fisher - not trying to be an enabler, or anything  but apparently this is the ceramic and tank that the cool cats are using...



Thanks so much @KB_314 you big fat enabler!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

Looks like it has potential... the biggest fail is it's a 2ml tank with ceramic so that is just stupid! But I *NEED* one! Gonna go see if they are for sale somewhere!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

Phoenix tank on it's way!  This is an interesting tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (29/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Phoenix tank on it's way!  This is an interesting tank!
> View attachment 49585


mwa·ha·ha·ha 
Let us know as soon as you get it  - have a feeling this one might warrant it's own ramble.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

